
Decentralization Off the Shelf: 7 Maxims - karissa
https://simplysecure.org/blog/decentralization-off-the-shelf-7-maxims
======
karissa
The potential of decentralization to contribute to a more equal society is
huge. Where government and corporate control of information are causing harm,
decentralized technologies can give power back through new data ownership and
governance models. So why are these technologies not more widely adopted? What
are the main obstacles to decentralization, and how can we solve them?

In our latest research report, Decentralization Off the Shelf: 7 Maxims, we
interviewed 53 practitioners and led workshops with a total of 85 participants
to find out. Here are the 7 key changes we need.

Read the full report:
[https://decentpatterns.xyz/report/](https://decentpatterns.xyz/report/)

TLDR blog post: [https://simplysecure.org/blog/decentralization-off-the-
shelf...](https://simplysecure.org/blog/decentralization-off-the-
shelf-7-maxims)

We're keen to hear your reactions. What resonates? What seems new? How does it
relate to your work?

